

SourceForge Suspends DevShare Program (3 Members), Looking for Feedback - JohnTHaller
http://sourceforge.net/blog/advertising-bundling-community-and-criticism/

======
JohnTHaller
The DevShare program is the offers-based installer that's been pretty
controversial in the open source community and has been discussed here
previously (FileZilla bundling with their installer, GIMP Windows leaving
SourceForge over it). Today, SourceForge has announced that they are re-
evaluating and re-working the program and are suspending it with the current 3
members. In other words, it will remain running with those 3 members
(FileZilla and 2 others I'm unsure of) but not accept new members until it's
relaunched.

SourceForge also put out a call to folks to report misleading ads on the
SourceForge site (fake download buttons, etc) with screenshots to
blockthis@sourceforge.net so they can address them. These types of ads are the
other reason GIMP pulled their Windows builds from SourceForge.

I thought the Hacker News community would be interested in this development.

Full disclosure: I run PortableApps.com, one of the largest projects on
SourceForge. We do not participate in the DevShare program (PortableApps.com
Format forbids add-on offers in our installer) but do participate in the
SourceForge Accelerator Program which shares a percentage of ad revenue with
hosters who use the SourceForge download buttons.

